# Today in the Fishroom~5/22/10 F0 Nandopsis beani



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

My wild caught pair of Beani are breeding again. Here's the male.



















I took a few shots of the female in breeding colors. I will post them later.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

You take very very good pictures!!!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful and look very healthy! Good luck with the breeding and I can't wait to see the pics of the female


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

cant wait to see the female's pics.


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

The female peaking out from the breeding area. Spectacular colors.











And the male guarding the entrance.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

oh my god! that fish BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

More beautiful fish.


----------

